# Slate Creek #45 (K27 #455) arrived safely!



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

K-27 #455 arrived safely at the shops of the Colorado Consolidated for mechanical check-out and refit.  

Initial reports show NO damage in shipping, particularly with respect to issues had by others taking delivery of this type locomotive, particularly the tender wall, cut lever supports, or other visible parts.

The locomotive, which will be Slate Creek Railway #45, will receive a full suite of mechanical upgrades / enhancements with respect to shimmed counterweights, exhaust timing, valve and frame lubrication, and cab doors, as well as installation of Battery/Radio control, by RCS, sound system (by Phoenix) and a completely overhauled and re-engineered electrical system.

Slate Creek #45 is expected to go into regular service by early spring, when it will become the flagship of the Slate Creek locomotive fleet!

Matthew (OV)


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations.

It is one beautiful loco. I love my Green boiler. 

B0B


----------

